# Better lucky than good!!



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

This is my first muzzleloader buck and I could not be happier!!
Today is the first day I have actually hunted for myself this year for deer. I have taken the boys out for youth season and with both of them playing basketball and football I just have not had the time to bow hunt. (Please don't take that as complaining) 

Anyway this morning at 9:15 this fella walked into range of my muzzleloader and is now hanging in the barn!! :!



















Lets see everyone elses deer gun results!!


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I know exactly where you got this beast : ) I believe I've driven past this field several times recently. Do you have multiple blinds set up in this field? Anyway, congrats on a beautiful deer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

NICE! Shot near Bellpoint? I think I recognize him!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I put the blind up Saturday. It is the only one in the field.

Mushi when you say near Bellpoint... I am about 8 miles from there as the crow flies....
Same county though!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whys he sticking his tongue out at me??

great looking buck, looks like the deer gods have rewarded you for helping others


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a dandy of a muzzle loader buck..Congratulations Darwin...JIM....CL....:[email protected]


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Darwin said:


> Well I put the blind up Saturday. It is the only one in the field.
> 
> Mushi when you say near Bellpoint... I am about 8 miles from there as the crow flies....
> Same county though!!


Ahh! They look quite similar, maybe similar genetics? What a beaut. Getting him mounted?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

He's a beautiful Buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That ia a really nice looking Buck!! Congrats on a Beautiful deer!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Ahh! They look quite similar, maybe similar genetics? What a beaut. Getting him mounted?


I wish I could afford a nice shoulder mount but I can't swing it at this time. I will be going with a skull/Europe mount on this one.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice one!!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

him find someone that has those beetlles and do a euro mount of him. i was at a bowshoot once and a guy there had a head done that way and the skull looked fake that it was so clean.

call around to some taxidermy places and see if they do it its not that costly!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck , congratulations !!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my Euro mount back yesterday of this deer and thought I would post it up. I like the way it turned out....


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks good!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin !


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice i hope my sons looks that good how do you get it so white?


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's awesome!


----------

